# BMW 320d M-Sport with SV Endurance



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

BMW 320D M-SPORT










Back in business and a "new" car in the garage. Received a call from a previous customer who had bought a "new" company car. He got a discount from the dealership due to the condition the paint was in, with the thought of me in the back of his head.
The washing process was not to good documented as it had turned in to night outside

P21S working:









Interior was not part of the deal, so just did a quick one with the vacuumer and cleaned the dash with some Scholl Purple9000:









Time to take a look at the paint:









..and do some polishing:









This was extremely hard paint. This 50/50 is the result after 4-5 very long rounds of S03 (heavy cut) with plenty of pressure. This is going to be fun!!:


















This is actually after the heavy cut compound, just with releasing the pressure and lowering the rpm's at the end:









Or not?!? After a tough round with 3M FCP to compare the cut. It took a little bit more, and also did a test spot with MG105:









This is after quite a few rounds with FCP/MG15/S03Gold followed by 3M EF. Four hours in total was spent on the hood:


















Did a couple of random measurements on each panel. Thickness varieties between 120-150um:



























Some 50/50 without tape:









To give you a little idea how hard this paint really is, if you look at the area where the light is, it's after one round with heavy cut compound (5-7 passes).









After three new rounds:









After five:


















Another 50/50, this time with tape:









This is a pretty good capture of how the paint condition really was:









I wonder if it's washed really hard in the past?!?









Began to question my own skills here, and picked up the phone and gave a quick call to Ketil at Scandicshine.no:









He gave me a tip to try out scholl spider pad with S03:









After a couple of really hot rounds the results was a lot better, but still some left:









Got an idea to get out the old Mirka wool pad.. HEAVY CUT!!:









Roof line:









Yes!! Mirka it is, in combination with S03. 3M FCP had a little bit better cut than scholl, but since S03 have much better lubricating abilities it ended up with that:









Happy times.. Looks like a rash :thumb::









S03 with mirka wool. Almost one pass spreading the compound on low rpm's just to spread out the product. Then straight up to 2100rpm's, working until it's starting to look good, then apply more product and another go:









Takes toooooo long time!! About here I've spent about 15 hours just on this stage:


















It looks really good here, but there's still a bit left if you look really close.
The combination of rock hard paint covered in really deep swirls made it feel like the car was covered in rds's:


















The paint on the plastic front and rear was very nice and responded really well even on lower rpm's:


















The bracket on the side mirror was somewhat defected as two of the "things" that is holding it in place was broken:









Did a bad but quick fix with some duck tape double side:









Since it was off on this side I used the opportunity to give it a real polish:









Celebrating with 3M that the rubbing stage is finally over The results after the rubbing stage was not all what I wanted, but to get a +90% on this one would have taken me about 10 extra hours I think:









Keeping an eye of the photographer:









The 3M EF stage took me no more than 45 minutes. EF was done somewhat like this: One pass on 1500rpm with moderate-hard pressure, two-three passes with little to no pressure(same rpm).
Here you see how much product I used on the next stage. 3M UltraFine:









Since the "drive-out" was blocked temporary by another car in the garage I spent a little bit extra time on the jewelling stage.. Slow passes and very little product with very even motion helped:









It made it shiny:


















New lens for the camera :




































Exhaust done with Autosol, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and SV Autobahn:


















Since it was past midnight and I was getting a little bit sluggish I played around with the camera a bit. Depth of field with low f-stop(f/2.8) and medium zoom:









The other way around:









Wipe down to get polish residue out of the cracks and also to remove most of the "oils" from the previous compounds. Makes the LSP hold on for a longer time:









Dried up and taken back in side for some holo checking:




































That'll have to do Called it the night after this:









or, actually after this. Swissvax Endurance applied:









New day and another layer with Endurance. Used the halogen lights close to the paint for a couple of hours to get some more heat in to the curing process (removed the wax from the paint after aprox 15 minutes if you were wondering).









Gave the winter rims a good clean. Prior to this IronX stage, I used P21s for one round:









Then over to the big question. Does IronX really work?
Hell yeah! It works really really really well. Is smells a little bit harsh, but if you're used to P21 this will also "grow on you".









After rinsing:









Another round of IronX(not the same rim as above). It says 3 minutes on the bottle, but I let it sit for about 5-7 minutes without any problems so far. Just not let it dry:









Ready for some drying:









SV Cleaner fluid applied by hand. Autobahn here:



























The car outside and ready for pickup by its owner:









Here you have the rest of the finished photos:
















































































































































Thanks for watching!


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Great work and foto, congratulations!!!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

You are a ****ing master  

Great job!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work, just waiting on Endurance being released in the UK.......be good to give it a try


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work on sucky paint, buddy ! I get a plethora of these and other suck-monsters (Merc, Audi, etc.) with diamond-hard paint here in HU (actually almost every car I get has cerami-clear!)... High RPM's, pressure, wooly mammoth and a polish with a good working time (S03+, good choice) is the only way to beat them!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great turnaround Im sure the owner must have been happy


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Tough work,great results :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

nice work :thumb: great turnaround. the car was in a wile state when you got it


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

Top job, as always!
Love to read your write ups!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:
Like Jesse( CleverNickname ) said before i get these all the time, the Ferrari 430 Scuderia i polished in April this year was a real pita to correct rock hard paint :buffer:

Scholl S 17 and Foam Wool Pad did the trick !

That's what makes our job never boring always full of challenges 

Regards Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation, some fantastic finished shots!!!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow....I want one of these even more now....:thumb:

Top work..:wave:


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Looks fantastic. I have a black one of these to do shortly, hope I can get similar results!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Well done mate


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for all of the very nice comments you made here guys That makes it all worth the while


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Great result, car is looking great now:thumb:


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Simply mindblowing..... A usual I shall say... Congrats.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice mate :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

NL-J said:


> Great result, car is looking great now:thumb:


Cheers



Bass-Evolution said:


> Simply mindblowing..... A usual I shall say... Congrats.


Thank you for the always uplifting comments in my threads.. Most appreciated



Showshine said:


> Nice mate :thumb:


Nice to hear! Thanks to you mate


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Great work my friend!


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you my friend


----------



## kevepsi (Oct 1, 2010)

nice job :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------

